# important questions about the essentials of a great harvest



## tallslim (Jul 27, 2005)

heys guys,  I got some of your advice from my post earlier about organic vs. chemical fertilizers and I understand now. But what I was wondering is what all do i need to know and have to produce F1 grade bud that I would enjoy.  Here is a list of things that I have to start out with. a 4 by 6 room thats painted white,a vented growzilla reflector that houses two bulbs, 400 watt hortilux hps, 400 watt MH, squirel blower with 240 cfm, the room stays at about 80 degrees with alittle help from my window air conditioning unit.  I've got an excellant strain called Cyrstal.  i have two of them in flowering  for about 3 weeks but after reading about mircale KILL i'm interrested in changing. So any other items that i may need would be a great help in acheiving this goal. My first crop ended up with scraggly buds but i'm asumming it's from the 400 watt hps that i used from start to finish.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 27, 2005)

To effectively light a 4' x 6' room (24 sq/ft.) you need 1,200 watts HPS.
-HPS is an excellent light start to finish.
-You need to monitor/adjust pH.
-You need to monitor/adjust ppm.
-Ventilation is the factor most often overlooked in indoor gardens.  Marijuana needs LOTS of fresh air, and I DON'T mean leaving the closet door open with a fan stuck in there.


----------



## tallslim (Jul 28, 2005)

thanks GanjaGuru,  but isn't a 400 watt enough for a 4 by 4 room. and tell me some of your favorite fertilizers.


----------



## tallslim (Jul 28, 2005)

i'm growing in soil so do still need to watch the ppm and ph balance in the soil.  some one said that distilled water is the only way to go my tap water is about 6.5-7ph.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 28, 2005)

4' x 4' - 16 sq/ft.  Using the rule of thumb of 50 watts HPS per sq/ft, you need 800 watts to effectively light that space.
You need to monitor the ppm & pH no matter what the medium.
Shop around.  I've seen combo ppm/pH meters for as low as $35.00.
General Hydroponics 3-part system is hard to beat, but if you're growing in soil I'd go with an organic nutrient, like Pure Blend Pro.


----------



## tallslim (Jul 28, 2005)

thanks GanjaGuru.  so how long have you been growin


----------



## tallslim (Jul 28, 2005)

40 years or something


----------



## tallslim (Jul 28, 2005)

can i find the pure blend pro at grow shops


----------



## joe blow (Jul 28, 2005)

Any Bat Guano is good,
 Fox Farms has some


----------



## ickypitbull (Jul 28, 2005)

SuperBat guanos are my favorite, they come inall sorts of different flavors, but they all smell like, well guano......


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 28, 2005)

Bat guano comes in varing amt.'s of nitrogen and phosphorus, make sure you get the kind you need.
Guano is a great addition, but it contains no micro-nutruients or K (potash or potassium), both of which you need.

You can get Pure Blend Pro at grow shops.

I have been growing since '67.


----------



## Hick (Aug 1, 2005)

> but it contains no micro-nutruients or K (potash or potassium),


 .._*?*_ 

Desert Bat Guano
All-Purpose 8·4·1
This guano originates in the southwest deserts and Mexico. It is rich, fluffy and naturally high in nitrogen and trace elements. Since it is so fast acting, it makes a great potting soil mixer.

Dry-Bar Cave Bat Guano
High Phosphorus 3-10-1
Vintage phosphorus material designed by nature as a plant food. Dry-Bar Cave Bat Guano contains the necessary nutrients for promoting root and bud development.

Fossilized Sea Bird Guano
High Phosphorus 1·10·1
Fossilized sea bird guano is ground to a cake mix consistency. For all houseplants, vegetables, bulbs, shrubs and any living plant. Promotes healthy root growth and bud development as well as increasing the available phosphorus in the soil.

Pelleted Peruvian
Sea Bird Guano
All Purpose 12-12-2.5
Concentrated natural fertilizer that provides abundant nutrients for healthy plant growth. Famous guano known throughout history as the exclusive fertilizer of the Inca civilization and produced by sea birds that thrive on fish in a extreme environment.

Millennia Sea Bird Guano
All Purpose 9·9·2 (Not Pictured)
Millennia sea bird guano is semi-fossilized and ground to a cake mix consistency for a fast release plant food high in nitrogen, phosphorous and trace elements. This extremely dry and free flowing powder can be used dry, in a liquid tea or blended with other material. Makes a great tea, or use as an addition to potting mix. 4% water soluble nitrogen, N-P-K averages 9-9-2.

Original Sea Bird Guano
All Purpose 13·12·2
There is no other unblended natural organic material that contains an equivalent percentage of plant nutrients.


----------

